# Political Views: Enneatype



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@fair phantom

Plus, I actually said I was 1C/2C...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

RobynC said:


> 8 SP looks like a 6 except less anxious, and like a 5 except more aggressive and more oriented towards saving their own skin (some mad scientist types get so fixated in their actions that they forget they could actually be hurt by their own creations)?


Sp 8s do not look like 6s. they look like predators



> 9's because they hate struggle, 1's because of idealism, and the few 6's because they know better?


pretty much. also 6s because of skepticism of "the man"/positions of power and authority (though, in my experience, 6s are less opinionated than they are generally described unless they have a 1 fix)



> Why 7So?


Social 7s are anti-gluttony and anti-narcissistic (and in being so end up actually being narcissistic lol). the pride themselves on being good Samaritans, forgoing material possessions/getting by on less and being servants of humanity.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

RobynC said:


> @fair phantom
> 
> Plus, I actually said I was 1C/2C...


I know. But there were hints in your language as well.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

1b and 2b, I suppose, though none were very obvious choices.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

1D and 2C lol


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Sp 8s do not look like 6s. they look like predators


I thought all 8's were predatory in nature, with 8SP's being survivalist types which are often the most intellectual and could appear 5 like in appearance, though were capable of being sinister and predatory.



> pretty much. also 6s because of skepticism of "the man"/positions of power and authority (though, in my experience, 6s are less opinionated than they are generally described unless they have a 1 fix)


Online I probably appear more opinionated than I am in real life.



> Social 7s are anti-gluttony and anti-narcissistic (and in being so end up actually being narcissistic lol). the pride themselves on being good Samaritans, forgoing material possessions/getting by on less and being servants of humanity.


That sounds like some kind of 1 with some 5 leanings (I'd have thought 1SO)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

RobynC said:


> I thought all 8's were predatory in nature, with 8SP's being survivalist types which are often the most intellectual and could appear 5 like in appearance, though were capable of being sinister and predatory.


well, Social 8 is more big brother/jolly sailor/santa claus, but yes, both Sx and Sp 8s are predatory. Sp 8 is more dark and _sinister_ while Sx 8 is a bit more hedonist/barbarian/diva



> Online I probably appear more opinionated than I am in real life.


you are incredibly opinionated (which I like about you). I just don't think it's true of most 6s



> That sounds like some kind of 1 with some 5 leanings (I'd have thought 1SO)


more like what people think 2 is. 1s are actually surprisingly callous most of the time and care a lot more about values/morality/correctness than they do people. Social 7s are often fond of making appeals to compassion, which is something 1s almost never do. 1s can play moral high ground (albeit with a more direct, less passive-aggressive flavor than how most would go about it), but feelings in general are a tertiary concern of 1s.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

*1.)*

Answer B:



> *Individual B*: Feels that the entire economic system is hopelessly flawed and feels that an overhaul is needed and feels that it's okay to implement it by non-violent or violent means if it would work to create a socialist state. Their socialist views may be openly Communist, or might favor something like Sweden or Norway


*2.)*

Somewhere between Answer C and Answer D:



> *Individual C's* View: Hates defeatists like A, and greatly fears those who want revolution like B because they realize both would result in either the legislation being passed, or a crackdown that would squash them all; understands the futility of trying to appeal to certain types and has learned to find like-minded people, or at least people who are sane enough to not do anything stupid that would hamper their efforts; has enormous endurance, can stay up for days, has a strong sense of right and wrong, and where most people give up, they tend to somehow detatch in a weird way and just plow themselves ahead almost on autopilot; they are fine with just rallying up huge numbers of people to oppose the legislation (provided they were able to) by writing, calling, e-mailing legislators, and setting up protests (working within the system), or possibly using civil disobedience right on up until the day they die or becomes so infirm they simply are unable to do the job (and they'd probably be the type to be at a protest even in a wheelchair).
> *Individual D's* View: Has good intentions, and as a result feels that pretty much anything they do, so long as it works is okay if they get their way. They would not be averse to violence in principle, but would be smart enough to refrain from it if they were concerned it would affect the movement, or get them killed: Would work within the system if it worked, would use low-level illegality such as civil disobedience if doable (and would be fine in getting retarded, homeless types to do it as they have time on their hands and are used to discomfort -- some would even welcome jail to their life on the streets). Their attitude could basically be summed up as: "This is fucking insane, it's gotta be stopped -- I don't care what I gotta do to do it so long as it works -- just beat it back!!!"


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> well, Social 8 is more big brother/jolly sailor/santa claus, but yes, both Sx and Sp 8s are predatory. Sp 8 is more dark and _sinister_ while Sx 8 is a bit more hedonist/barbarian/diva


By barbarian what do you mean... like a vicious brute or a person who is not considered "civilized"



> you are incredibly opinionated (which I like about you).


Well, I may be blunt and direct about it



> I just don't think it's true of most 6s


I can't really say... probably true as 6's are the most common type on earth.



> more like what people think 2 is. 1s are actually surprisingly callous most of the time and care a lot more about values/morality/correctness than they do people.


I thought that was 1w9 -- overly simplistic, ultimately logical though heartless and draconian.



> Social 7s are often fond of making appeals to compassion, which is something 1s almost never do.


Really?



> 1s can play moral high ground (albeit with a more direct, less passive-aggressive flavor than how most would go about it), but feelings in general are a tertiary concern of 1s.


What's primary and secondary?


----------

